# "look what I found in East Matty today!"gives me the creeeps" Capt. Hollis F



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

*"look what I found in East Matty today!"gives me the creeeps" Capt. Hollis F*

It was a pretty day today, but that was the highlight. Had a trip this morning for a cast and blast, ducks are beginning to show, and we did fairly decent considering this high presure. After duck hunting in West Matty we rolled to East Matty in search of some big gals. We caught a 6 lb, a 5 lb, and a few 4 lb ers but that was just about all, the bite was slow. As I was fishing about waste deep I happend to glance over to my right and I saw something floating towards me about 100 yds away. Looked like a stick to me but as this so called stick got closer I noticed that the "stick" was now moving and headed for me. I said what the hell is that, well it got closer. As it got closer I realized what this stick was and I was 200 yds from the boat. So I began to just ease my way to the boat and just move as slow as I could. well I was definately catching this fellas curiousity and he began to ease to the boat with me. First thing I thought then was "oh sh&t", I'm still 100 yds away from the boat and I'm going to get bit by a Rattle Snake way the hell out in BFE. Next thing I thought about was this was the time I really needed that shotgun and idiot me dropped off all our hunting gear at the Harbor so we'd have plenty of room in the boat! Well I beat him to the boat, pulled the stake-out stick up and fired up that Suzuki as fast as I could. First thing I did was make a b-line straight to his butt and was hoping the prop would tear him a new one. I bet I ran over that snake 5 different times and the prop never got him. All I did was make him delerious, but it was enough to take these photos. He eventually escaped into the salt grass and I will definately be thinking of him and probably the other million while I'm tromping around in that stuff during duck-season. Watch out guys, these snakes dont play and I realize now how aggressive they can be!


----------



## Pope

Every photo I saw except for one, the snake was swimming away. Not too aggressive. The snake was in the water and looking for dry land. You and the boat represented that.


----------



## chickenboy

pic 1 is a classic, wow!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

Yoza Hollis, You sure did try to fillet that critter. My dad taught me long ago that a charging poisinous snake gets one between the eyes . If it could be save..Save it... Maybe pack some thing extra next time out.

Glad you made it out without wettin yourself any further ...LOL Being waist high does not give you much options. Some scary ch!t....


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Pope said:


> Every photo I saw except for one, the snake was swimming away. Not too aggressive. The snake was in the water and looking for dry land. You and the boat represented that.


 he wasnt aggressive any longer after i pummeled him with the boat guy! Oh man, i smell a snake lover


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Pope said:


> Every photo I saw except for one, the snake was swimming away. Not too aggressive. The snake was in the water and looking for dry land. You and the boat represented that.


 besides that "pope" Do you think I'd take a photo of him if he was swimming to me! Uh, I dont think so, use your head man!:headknock


----------



## Pope

Yep, snakes and second to fishing with me. I spend many weeks each year working with snakes at UTA. I catch more than 300 rattlesnakes each year. Out of 9 species of rattlesnakes in Texas, only one would I consider pungnacious, _Crotalus scutulatus_. Even this species is only defensive, but it quick to strike if provoked. 
The other forum I frequent is http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/index.php. You might find it interesting that East Matty is the extreme southeastern range for Crotalus atrox (western diamondback). Tou can find them all the way to the Colorado River in Arizona and the Colorado River in SE Texas. Grad it got away. Although, I hope the ducks and trout cooperate for you.


----------



## Pope

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> besides that "pope" Do you think I'd take a photo of him if he was swimming to me! Uh, I dont think so, use your head man!:headknock


I do. I keep my head clear. I would have used my rod to keep him away or slapped him with it. Once he knew I wasn't something to climb on he would have swam away. Not trying to start an argument.


----------



## kenny

So what are the rattlesnakes in Galveston?


----------



## kenny

Pope said:


> I do. I keep my head clear. I would have used my rod to keep him away or slapped him with it. Once he knew I wasn't something to climb on he would have swam away. Not trying to start an argument.


That rod slapping doesn't work to well. You ever try it?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Pope said:


> Yep, snakes and second to fishing with me. I spend many weeks each year working with snakes at UTA. I catch more than 300 rattlesnakes each year. Out of 9 species of rattlesnakes in Texas, only one would I consider pungnacious, _Crotalus scutulatus_. Even this species is only defensive, but it quick to strike if provoked.
> The other forum I frequent is http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/index.php. You might find it interesting that East Matty is the extreme southeastern range for Crotalus atrox (western diamondback). Tou can find them all the way to the Colorado River in Arizona and the Colorado River in SE Texas. Grad it got away. Although, I hope the ducks and trout cooperate for you.


Snakes and I do not get along, I was bit by a cotton mouth last year. The only reason this snake got away is because the 12 ga was not with me, "lucky him"! Thanks though of in hopes of the ducks and trout cooperating. If you like snakes, well thats ok, not knockin ya for it, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## fisherfool

Yep he wanted to use you as land but as soon as you move your bitten so i agree with all your intentions.Move on snake or ?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Pope said:


> I do. I keep my head clear. I would have used my rod to keep him away or slapped him with it. Once he knew I wasn't something to climb on he would have swam away. Not trying to start an argument.


 I am not about to stick around and poke a rattle snake with a fishing rod! lol:bounce:


----------



## hilldo

I'm not too concerned about snakes in general but I am no fan of a rattler in the bay lookin to crawl up on me wadefishing.

I'll go Genesis on that athth!


----------



## Pope

kenny said:


> So what are the rattlesnakes in Galveston?


They seem to be nearly extrapolated from the island, but you are right a few have been found on the west end. However, I bet the Hurricane took out whatever remaining atrox were left. _Sistrurus catenatus _and _Sistrurus miliarius_ also exist on the island. They are also rattlesnakes.

You can use this website to see which species are present in each county. This is one of the things I do for UTA. I fill in the gaps of species' ranges.

http://wfscnet.tamu.edu/tcwc/Herps_online/CountyRecords.htm


----------



## Pope

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Snakes and I do not get along, I was bit by a cotton mouth last year. The only reason this snake got away is because the 12 ga was not with me, "lucky him"! Thanks though of in hopes of the ducks and trout cooperating. If you like snakes, well thats ok, not knockin ya for it, different strokes for different folks.


Amen! I will be there for Thanksgiving. Leave a few FAT girls for me.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Pope said:


> Amen! I will be there for Thanksgiving. Leave a few FAT girls for me.


 Pope,,,,, why was this snake swimming 200 yds from the shore. I've not ever seen that in all my life. I've seen them near shore hundreds of times but not this far out. Your saying they are almost gone from the island, what are there numbers? I'm interested now...


----------



## spotsndots

I am with you on that Hollis....I would have done the exact same thing...just imagine this...on the way back to the boat you get hit by a stingray with no rayguards...might make for a good horror story huh!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Man oh man! I had something in my boat for him. LOL It was a tuff day out there for sure. The good thing about today was that is was a beautiful day out.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Pope

Who really knows why it was so far away from the shore. They have poor eye sight at a distance. It could have been swimming across a gut, made a wrong turn and ended up in the middle of the bay.

They used to be abundant on the island. Development has pushed them out of the best habitat. I don't know how many are left on the island. The last _atrox_ collected in the 90s had many fixed alleles, meaning they were experiencing genetic drift (cut off from gene flow). Snakes are forced to mate with closer relatives and they are fixing many alleles (genes). Kinda like marrying your cousin. This spells doom for a population. The Attwater Prairie Chicken is a classic example. They have great habitat in one area, but they are cut off from other populations. You get more mutations and the population dies.

Brazoria County has a nice population of _atrox. _If you find a fresh road kills (real fresh) down there, freeze it. I will take them and see if they are experiencing similar genetic frequencies. The population is healthy, but it is cut off a bit from other populations. I bet the only gene flow they get is from other barrier islands. If I compared anatrox from Brazoria to one from Fort Bend and another from Nueces County, I bet the genes would match closer to Nueces than Fort Bend. It would be interesting. Now, I am interested.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

I've not ever thought of it that way. So what you are saying is that being that he has poor eye sight and he was catching somewhat of a glimpse of me, that I possibly looked like something he could have rested on. hmmm


Pope said:


> Who really knows why it was so far away from the shore. They have poor eye sight at a distance. It could have been swimming across a gut, made a wrong turn and ended up in the middle of the bay.
> 
> They used to be abundant on the island. Development has pushed them out of the best habitat. I don't know how many are left on the island. The last _atrox_ collected in the 90s had many fixed alleles, meaning they were experiencing genetic drift (cut off from gene flow). Snakes are forced to mate with closer relatives and they are fixing many alleles (genes). Kinda like marrying your cousin. This spells doom for a population. The Attwater Prairie Chicken is a classic example. They have great habitat in one area, but they are cut off from other populations. You get more mutations and the population dies.
> 
> Brazoria County has a nice population of _atrox. _If you find a fresh road kills (real fresh) down there, freeze it. I will take them and see if they are experiencing similar genetic frequencies. The population is healthy, but it is cut off a bit from other populations. I bet the only gene flow they get is from other barrier islands. If I compared anatrox from Brazoria to one from Fort Bend and another from Nueces County, I bet the genes would match closer to Nueces than Fort Bend. It would be interesting. Now, I am interested.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

My most recent snake encounters.


----------



## Pope

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> I've not ever thought of it that way. So what you are saying is that being that he has poor eye sight and he was catching somewhat of a glimpse of me, that I possibly looked like something he could have rested on. hmmm


That's it.


----------



## Pope

MrNiceGuy said:


> My most recent snake encounters.


Top: _Virginia striatula_

Bottom: _Elaphe obsoleta lindheimeri_

Looks like you found them in the yard.


----------



## RockportRobert

Good thread! Hey Pope, are there western pygmy rattlers on San Jose Island? Have seen some smaller rattlers with more black in the banding while working over there. Thanks,


----------



## PHINS

opeL is the bottom one a red rat snake? Can you give the common names too? Are you Doing the sequencing yourself?


----------



## chickenboy

*yes*

http://www.god-bless-america-lyrics.com/katesmith1.wav


----------



## RockportRobert

Rough earth snake and Texas rat snake, I think.


----------



## Pope

There are no pigmies on San Jose. There are western massasaugas. They are small and likely want you are seeing. I am sorry about not using common names. The top snake is a rough earth snake and the bottom a Texas rat snake. I bring the snakes or tissue samples to the UTA herpetological museum. They run the sequencing. I used to be a student there and now just assist in field work in the summer.


----------



## Savage Rods

Pope said:


> Every photo I saw except for one, the snake was swimming away. Not too aggressive. The snake was in the water and looking for dry land. You and the boat represented that.


I don't think I would have stayed around to find out.


----------



## JimD

Remember it taste just like catfish once you clean it.


----------



## The Machine

you should have hit it with your rod


----------



## jj jones

I killed two of rattlers on my deer lease opening weekend.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Yeah, and I let them live. My neighbors kids are ok. My wife never got bit and my dog has not been attacked so far. Everything is AOK and I let the snakes live. I'm sure someone will be attacked soon. I'll keep you posted.
[quote_]_Looks like you found them in the yard.[/quote]


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

Can you see someone hitting a rattlesnake 200 yards out........with your $350.00 Waterloo?

Not I !!!!!!


----------



## Txmm13

WOW!!!!! I thought this was going to be another popcorn thread. But everyone stayed calm, cool and collected and it turned out to be a very informative. Thanks.


----------



## Instigator

I ran into one like that wading the King Ranch shoreline north of Mansfield about 40 years ago. It was just about dusk and I was probably about the same distance from terra firma as you were. The amazing thing was how high in that hypersaline water he sat and that he crawled across the water more than swimming in it. It didn't seem to slow him down much either. One of the old salts I was fishing with dispatched him with a flounder gig. It was freaky enough that he still visits me late at night from time to time.

A few years after that I developed an affinity for herps of all types; like Pope it was the bad influence of a university education. With the exception of one itty bitty rattler in our ranch garage in eastern Oregon that my wife spotted, he was the last snake that I know of that died directly as a result of my actions.


----------



## dbarham

kenny said:


> So what are the rattlesnakes in Galveston?


 yeah mean poisonous bad mofos! i would not mess with em without a 12 gauge!


----------



## 1fisher77316

*Sticks Snakes & More*

I had the same thing happen on Pringle Lake. I agree with what the "snake man" said, they think we are land and want to climb up..but that doesn't make it any less scary or dangerous. I hate snakes 7 foot fishing rod is a lousy "snake charmer". I was fortunate in that about the 3rd or 4th time I wrapped him on the head to turned away. Like you I wondered if I could have survived the boat ride in..much less the ride to Port Lavaca. 
Tight Lines & Singing Drags
1fisher77316
Michael


Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> It was a pretty day today, but that was the highlight. Had a trip this morning for a cast and blast, ducks are beginning to show, and we did fairly decent considering this high presure. After duck hunting in West Matty we rolled to East Matty in search of some big gals. We caught a 6 lb, a 5 lb, and a few 4 lb ers but that was just about all, the bite was slow. As I was fishing about waste deep I happend to glance over to my right and I saw something floating towards me about 100 yds away. Looked like a stick to me but as this so called stick got closer I noticed that the "stick" was now moving and headed for me. I said what the hell is that, well it got closer. As it got closer I realized what this stick was and I was 200 yds from the boat. So I began to just ease my way to the boat and just move as slow as I could. well I was definately catching this fellas curiousity and he began to ease to the boat with me. First thing I thought then was "oh sh&t", I'm still 100 yds away from the boat and I'm going to get bit by a Rattle Snake way the hell out in BFE. Next thing I thought about was this was the time I really needed that shotgun and idiot me dropped off all our hunting gear at the Harbor so we'd have plenty of room in the boat! Well I beat him to the boat, pulled the stake-out stick up and fired up that Suzuki as fast as I could. First thing I did was make a b-line straight to his butt and was hoping the prop would tear him a new one. I bet I ran over that snake 5 different times and the prop never got him. All I did was make him delerious, but it was enough to take these photos. He eventually escaped into the salt grass and I will definately be thinking of him and probably the other million while I'm tromping around in that stuff during duck-season. Watch out guys, these snakes dont play and I realize now how aggressive they can be!


----------



## camo77566

I wish you would have killed it Hollis. I'm sure that snake will be on mind the next time I'm wading in East Matty. For the snake lover....what is the chances of the same snake keep wondering out 200 yards from shore??? Is he the only one with bad eyes??


----------



## seabo

hollis, you know a "copperhead" cant kill a rattlesnake.lol with them low sides it makes an island for those ones with bad vision.lol one more hazard in our "world". as fast as you move i figured youd left him in your wake!lol .glad billy wasnt with you .lol .that could have been better than cable! lol. be careful out there brother hollis! :mpd:


----------



## grandpa cracker

His name is Pope. Very informative post.


----------



## bedicheck

I am impressed with all the posters here. Not one mention of PETA or tree-huggers. Now if I could only get people to stop calling me names in my posts...


----------



## 100% Texan

Hey Hollis I had one chase me last year I slapped it with my rod then ran it followed me I was screaming for help then it went under the waterand I started praying for pain relief.After a quick 10 minute prayer and no bite I figured it was safe to fish well never looking at my stringer floaty and fishing my way back to the boat when I got back to the boat I started telling the guys about this rattlesnake.I handed one my rod and took my wade aid off and slung it in the boat you guessed there the snake was coiled up on my stringer and now in the boat everyone and I mean everyone was going crazy the snake craweld really fast down the side and over the back and back in the water were I was standing.After a quick prayer and jumping in the boat my day was done I was to scared to mess with any more fishing that day.Oh wazzup Pope see ya on thanksgiving bring turkey sandwich's with all the trimming for lunch lol thanks for all the snake updates I still dont like them lol


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Fear of snakes*

No snake lover here BUT all have a purpose in the natural world, and yes some can kill ya but so can sharks ,mountain lions and Vibrio. You are more LIKELY to be bitten trying to wade away from any snake in the water, because they can swim FASTER in the eddy you are creating in your wake -- snakes will seek out higher ground when crossing an open bay whether its you standing in the water or your boat -- being "irrational" when confronted by a snake is WHY most people end up getting snake bite in the first place. Be a pretty dull world if we were the Apex predator all the time :brew:


----------



## Pope

noo-noo said:


> Hey Hollis I had one chase me last year I slapped it with my rod then ran it followed me I was screaming for help then it went under the waterand I started praying for pain relief.After a quick 10 minute prayer and no bite I figured it was safe to fish well never looking at my stringer floaty and fishing my way back to the boat when I got back to the boat I started telling the guys about this rattlesnake.I handed one my rod and took my wade aid off and slung it in the boat you guessed there the snake was coiled up on my stringer and now in the boat everyone and I mean everyone was going crazy the snake craweld really fast down the side and over the back and back in the water were I was standing.After a quick prayer and jumping in the boat my day was done I was to scared to mess with any more fishing that day.Oh wazzup Pope see ya on thanksgiving bring turkey sandwich's with all the trimming for lunch lol thanks for all the snake updates I still dont like them lol


See ya then. I may have more than turkey sandwiches. I will be running offshore the weekend before for tuna and then straight to Mason to hunt. I may have turkey, tuna and venison already in the cooler. Let's pray the weather is nice the whole week. I think we will run to Gunnison if its nice. I will bring you some tuna steaks in the case we do get out.


----------



## KevinA

I had the pleasure of laughing at Hollis back away from this snake at first, and then got to listen to him laugh at me as the snake worked his way over to me and then followed me all the way to the boat. While we were taking the pictures of this snake he decided he wanted in the boat and if it wasnt for a quick hit of the throttle by Hollis he would of got IN THE BOAT!! Yikes... definatly not planning any camping trips on the coast !! Thanks again Hollis, see ya in December!! 

Kyle Arnold (CCBLUEWATER) .... didnt realize I was on my dads account...


----------



## spotsndots

I was just down at my neighbors house to get a fishing report from Matagorda this weekend when I told him about this thread...He said that's funny because we saw one in the middle of east Matty just north of long reef and it was about 4 ft. long. He said when he saw it, it was just sitting there. I wonder if it was the same one you saw Hollis...I didn't think to ask him what time of day he saw it.


----------



## JimD

Hey Hollis,

Be careful with the next full moon no telling what you will find out there wading close to shore. I bet the record rattle snake for East Maty is not more than 5 to 5 and 1/2 feet.


----------



## HAYBL

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Pope,,,,, why was this snake swimming 200 yds from the shore. I've not ever seen that in all my life. I've seen them near shore hundreds of times but not this far out. Your saying they are almost gone from the island, what are there numbers? I'm interested now...


Capt. Hollis,,,you probably saw, but last Saturday they were doing all of that burning on the island. I bet that had a lot to do with your snake being out in the water. I would have definitely hated to be wading around those fires last weekend. No telling what went swimming. h:


----------



## 100% Texan

Haybl I dont think the burning of the saltmarsh pushed the rattle snake out in the water they are fish eaters and for sure he was hunting for supper.He might have just swam to far away.I see way to many rattle snakes in the water to compare it to the burning.I once seen a rattle snake about 8 feet long with a shad about 6inch's in his mouth swim right by me I almost went into shock till he cruised by and left the area.later Ken


----------



## HAYBL

noo-noo said:


> Haybl I dont think the burning of the saltmarsh pushed the rattle snake out in the water they are fish eaters and for sure he was hunting for supper.He might have just swam to far away.I see way to many rattle snakes in the water to compare it to the burning.I once seen a rattle snake about 8 feet long with a shad about 6inch's in his mouth swim right by me I almost went into shock till he cruised by and left the area.later Ken


Makes sense. They probably get hungry for some fish every now and then like us.


----------



## muddnasty

i love the snake arguments... i don't have time to try and figure it out and then get my *** bit, dead snake dead snake....lol here we go..


----------



## jamie_hinesley

Hey Hollis, I would have had to go back to the Harbor to clean out my waders!!!! I'm with you, a good snake is a DEAD snake!!


----------



## spitfire

Man!!!!


----------



## Sow Trout

Rattlesnakes need to be dead. I know they taste like chicken, but they really are good when fried.


----------



## Bigwater

The marsh all around matty has been notorious to have rattlers. It's a guaranteed thing down there that if you get in the marsh for very long you will run up on rattlers. I know people that have fished that marsh as long ago as the mid 1960's and its always been full of rattlers. Be careful out there. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## WRECKER

*Found your buddy*

Fished E. Matty on Friday and ran across Capt. Hollis's buddy back from November. We were fishing across from the tripod when some guys in a boat were doing donuts just outside our casting zone. We were thinking these guys were nuts until they finally came over and told us that a 5 foot rattlesnake was coming towards us. I looked over at Smash and said "COME GET ME!" We went over and tried to snap some pics on his camera phone (sorry for the clarity). We didn't have anything to kill it with so he kept going. With the 15 or so stingray's I had to dodge it looks like I will now have to shuffle and look over my shoulder for snakes. Friggin ray's everywhere and now you throw this guy in on top of that? Plus the fishing was SLOW... Look's like I need to clean off the golf clubs.


----------



## SargentMike

"We didn't have anything to kill it with so he kept going."

I think i would have tried like hell to cut it in a bunch of pieces via the prop!!!!


----------



## WRECKER

That's what those two were trying to do in the other boat. Must have made 15-20 circles over it. When we got to it, it didn't have a scratch. All I could think of was the prop flinging it up into the boat. Then that snake would be the proud owner of a Shoalwater because we would be paddling to shore.


----------



## solrac

Snakes, stingrays, bull sharks, flesh eating bacteria.....stay in the boat and out of the food chain.


----------



## Rubberback

I was wade fishing with Charlie Paradowski 1 day saw a rattler swimming around & was next to C P boat Well it was time to head in so off we went Well I talked with C P later he said he was getting something out of storage in center console & that rattler we had seen was in their & scared the you know what out of him Thought I'd pass along this info


----------



## TP10

I was there on Friday and ran across one about 5 feet swiming across the bay too. He saw the boat and was comin for us to get on something dry.


----------



## RagenStienke

So, from those who have had this encounter, what is the consensus reaction? Does beating the snake over the head with you rod work or not? If the snake is looking for "dry land" to crawl on, why not move fast back to the boat rather than slowly? Seems to me that if the are truly not aggressive then they would avoid conflict and would not give chase. How about giving the snake my wade aid?


----------



## speckledred

I found that beating the snake with your rod just makes them angry and does not make them go away, that is my expierence.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

I have heard that a snake not coiled up will not strike. Fact or Fiction? If thats true, yet it will still scare the daylights outa me, I will at least know he wont bite me.


----------



## Rubberback

Trout Krazy said:


> So, from those who have had this encounter, what is the consensus reaction? Does beating the snake over the head with you rod work or not? If the snake is looking for "dry land" to crawl on, why not move fast back to the boat rather than slowly? Seems to me that if the are truly not aggressive then they would avoid conflict and would not give chase. How about giving the snake my wade aid?


I don't know about the rest of ya'll but I can tell you that I'm hauling aseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TP10

this also happend to me in poc 2 summers ago I was wading and for some reason I decided to look back "thank god I did" there was a 3 foot rattle snake about 10 feet behind me haulin butt in my direction to try and climb on me I guess. I started hitting it as hard as I could with my rod and it just kept coming. Finally I hit it on the head and it went under water oooo s$%^& I freaked out but I never saw it again. Needless to say I look over my shoulder and around me from now on.


----------



## Miles2Fish

What if he decides the end of your rod is just the branch he was looking for to haul out and bring his body temperature up? I have seen a number of snakes try repetitively to just get out of that cold water ay any length! I am sure as hell not going to drop a rod combo in the water because a Rattler decided he was gonna make it his sun perch....I agree killing them blindly is not really the answer but Capt. Hollis played it right. get yourself out of harm's way first...then just leave him be if no one else is in danger. My $.02.....


----------



## 2GOOD

Most rattlers don't scare me except for the one's that have had their rattler broken or eaten off. We were cutting across a spoil island close to the cut, LLM, last year and there was a 4ft+ all coiled up and shaking his tail with no noise. At 6:30 AM, it will wake you up quick. We kept looking back towards the island as we waded that day as well. Definately not what you expect to see while fishing.


----------



## WRECKER

Well we didn't try to mess with him but if I would've had my pistol, I would be getting some new boots for the rodeo. Part of me says leave him alone but the other half says to fix this situation so he doesn't sneak up on somebody down the road.


----------



## NTexHunter

The main problem with hitting them with your fishing rod is figuring out what to do with them if you hook them. I had this happen to me a couple of times growing up fishing on small styrofoam boats in tanks in NTexas...had to leave two rods stuck in the mud at the bottom to drown rattlers I had hooked while trying to beat them off the boat.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

thats crazy


----------



## 02txceta

I found one of these on the road near Brazos Bend State Park with my Son. It is a Western Mud Snake. I am and always have been fascinated by snakes. Have a ton of pics that my friends always thought I was crazy for taking (coiled rattlesnakes, copperheads, etc). I have killed some, but will let them be if not in an area that affects my family.

The Western Mud Snake we found was trying to cross the highway and we picked him up and brought him home (live on acreage). Boy was this a pretty thing with the black top and a crimson redstriped bottom. Turned him loose back in the un-developed part of our property. Looked similar to this one. He was the most docile snake I had ever seen, and about 4.5 ft long. Looked like this one.


----------



## 02txceta

solrac said:


> Snakes, stingrays, bull sharks, flesh eating bacteria.....stay in the boat and out of the food chain.


Man, amen and hallelueja to this statement...my absolute sentiment. Everything out there either stings, sticks or bites....boat drifting all the way baby.


----------



## 02txceta

Back in my insane days after the military I got into diving.......boy oh boy....talk about entering the food chain. I used to go out to the blue water and spearfish at 50-75 feet. One time I went out with an ex-SEAL buddy of mine (absolute adrenaline junkie I might add) and he had a cabrera snapper try to take a bite out of his back end...nasty little dude...we cooked him but did not like the taste. I got a shot off on him nailing it just before he sunk those teeth into his behind. 

I got bumped by a 4.5 foot Bull Shark shortly after which kept me out of the water for quite some time. Another interesting thing about being sized up to eat in a constant perpetual dining room called the ocean is the Barracudas. Anyone that blue water fishes knows that once you tie up and fish that barracudas come to investigate...very curious fish...imagine diving in that water and immediately being surrounded by 20-30 of the toothy rascals. I had a large one come very close to me one day that was about 5' long..and would not go away. I tried to adjust my depth but he stayed with me. Finally I got tired of him being 2' from my face and swung my spear gun at him glancing off him. He turned a 180 and hit the afterburners..I was happy...until i saw him turn around and come right back at me. (these fish attack using shock power going full speed)..he was smoking and hit the brakes stopping a few mere inches from my mask. After I peed in the water he finally wandered off...guess they dont like the smell of urine.

I did however have another insane moment where I reentered the water and was swimming down to a cross member on a rig when I spotted a trio of swirling fish coming up from the depths towards me. I got behind this cross memeber and realized they were AJ's coming to check me out. 2 of them kept their distance, but this one 50#'er came within shot range and checked me out. There is no question in my mind he was trying to figure the best way to eat me as he rolled his eyes up and down my frame. Why is that....well, my friends I will tell you...its because everything either bites, stings, and sticks you in that water......food chain, pecking order, whatever you want to call it, but my days in the water are over. I will say that I did spear that AJ and hit him perfectly in the spine as he just shiverd since he was paralyzed, and for that moment I did feel a bit higher on the chain......good luck to all you walking bait sticks as you search for the monster pig fish in the bay systems.....lol.


----------



## TomL

I'm a man, but that there gives me the "weebies"!!!


----------



## Redfishr

Pope said:


> They seem to be nearly extrapolated from the island, but you are right a few have been found on the west end. However, I bet the Hurricane took out whatever remaining atrox were left. _Sistrurus catenatus _and _Sistrurus miliarius_ also exist on the island. They are also rattlesnakes.
> 
> You can use this website to see which species are present in each county. This is one of the things I do for UTA. I fill in the gaps of species' ranges.
> 
> http://wfscnet.tamu.edu/tcwc/Herps_online/CountyRecords.htm


I dont know now but as a boy growing up on west galston.
There were lots and I mean LOTS of diamond back rattle snakes on the island......
My uncle use to catch them and sell them to Sea Arama Marine World in galston back in the 70's..
I havent seen any in over a decade but I dont walk pastures like I use to as a boy and teen on west galston.
I bet they're still around.


----------



## bayfishin

big snake!!!!!


----------

